# Doubutsu no Mori e+



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone  I'm new here, and the layout is kind of strange. I'm sure I'll get used to it though.

Does anyone play Doubutsu no Mori e+? It's the only Animal Crossing game I have. It gets lonely, since I can never find some one who also has the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the game, but I've yet to play it. XD My boyfriend has, though. It's his favorite game in the series.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not surprised. The game is amazing. It's like AC:GC with few of Wild World's features. You should at least try it out, even if you don't understand it; although you may stop within a week if you don't understand what they're saying.

At _least_ I found someone who knows someone who plays this game xP


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 29, 2011)

does it work on an english gamecube? do you have to know a bit of japanese? can i make the characters only saying katakana? (the type of japanese i know by heart)


----------



## Jake (Jul 29, 2011)

My guess is all no.

Except I know you can't make them speak in only katakana for sure


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 29, 2011)

ToontownLeroy said:


> does it work on an english gamecube? do you have to know a bit of japanese? can i make the characters only saying katakana? (the type of japanese i know by heart)


Bidoof is correct. It will work only in Japanese GameCubes (I want to use the GameCube, because it feels much better, but I use my region free Wii).
The characters used are Hiragana and Katakana. Kanji can also be used, but you need to change it in the options menu just before you log into your character. It would be really hard to read it if it was all in Katakana, IMO.

Yes, I do know some Japanese. I'm taking Japanese at my high school (the sole reason I wanted Doubutsu no Mori).


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 29, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> I'm not surprised. The game is amazing. It's like AC:GC with few of Wild World's features. You should at least try it out, even if you don't understand it; although you may stop within a week if you don't understand what they're saying.
> 
> At _least_ I found someone who knows someone who plays this game xP


Yes, I know all about it, and it does indeed sound awesome. I've been meaning to play it, but I have such an incredibly HUGE video game backlog... XD I'll be able to read it all, since I can _read_ Japanese, but that doesn't mean I'll be able to fully _understand_ everything, lol. Good thing it doesn't use kanji by default, or else I'd understand even less, lol.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm the same as you. I can read Japanese, but I won't be able to understand everything they say  It's a struggle for me when they ask me a question, because I usually end up hurting the villager's feelings or something D:


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 29, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> I'm the same as you. I can read Japanese, but I won't be able to understand everything they say  It's a struggle for me when they ask me a question, because I usually end up hurting the villager's feelings or something D:


 
i could probably understand them if they spoke normally, like the sound there words make is not all jumbled and stuff, if it was clear


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## toshiwoshi (Jul 30, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> What do you mean by that?


 
i mean, like if i could hear them pronounce the words, and speak them. i watch a lot of anime


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Like that possibly?

Doh-bu-su noh mo-ri


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 30, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> i mean, like if i could hear them pronounce the words, and speak them. i watch a lot of anime


Oh, you mean the Animalese (or Doubutsugo). It's just like the other games, they're just barely audible.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 30, 2011)

I heard that this game has songs from wild world (Forest Life, Agent K.K.) Try it!


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually, starting from Doubutsu no Mori e+ going up to City Folk, there were no new K.K. Slider songs added to the series.

All K.K. Slider songs from City Folk are already in Doubutsu no Mori e+ (Except some songs don't have bootlegs).


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

Here are pictures of my town months ago.



Spoiler













Inside my house. The music playing is Forest Life.




















Walker (Ben)




Cobb(Hakase)




Twirp (Dangan) 




Filbert (Rikki/Ricky)




Buzz (Hideyoshi)




Rod (Jan/John)




Butch (Jon/John)




Willow (Maari/Mary)




Bob (Nikoban)




Tangy (Hyakupaa)




Olivia (Oribia)




Freya (Tsundora/Tundra)




Eunice (Mohea) and Truffles (Tonko)


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 31, 2011)

Whats that at the 2nd lowest picture, New K.K. Songs?


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Jul 31, 2011)

That's just how the songs are displayed.

Although the second column is where you can hear K.K. Slider's live bootlegs.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 8, 2011)

they had crabs!!!??? (as in the sea animals ) like the shells in the beach had them sometimes. they would get added to your insect list.


----------



## Envy (Aug 9, 2011)

Back in 2003 when I was still obsessed with Animal Crossing, I wanted to import this game so bad. But I was 14 and my parents weren't happy with the idea of importing.

Now, I don't know exactly what I would have done with it being in Japanese and everything. However, it certainly looks to be the best Animal Crossing game ever made. I have a wish (that is a real pipe dream, you don't have to tell me) that when we get GCN games on the Wii U VC that instead of adding AC:GCN (which would have to be altered in a few areas to begin with) they would translate this game and bring it over for the VC. They wouldn't have to alter it as much, seeing as instead of the island being available by GBA linking, you get it from Tom Nook like the house payments. There'd still be issues, like the e-cards and the NES games, but at least one issue would be gone!


----------



## Internetakias (Aug 9, 2011)

Envy said:


> Back in 2003 when I was still obsessed with Animal Crossing, I wanted to import this game so bad. But I was 14 and my parents weren't happy with the idea of importing.
> 
> Now, I don't know exactly what I would have done with it being in Japanese and everything. However, it certainly looks to be the best Animal Crossing game ever made. I have a wish (that is a real pipe dream, you don't have to tell me) that when we get GCN games on the Wii U VC that instead of adding AC:GCN (which would have to be altered in a few areas to begin with) they would translate this game and bring it over for the VC. They wouldn't have to alter it as much, seeing as instead of the island being available by GBA linking, you get it from Tom Nook like the house payments. There'd still be issues, like the e-cards and the NES games, but at least one issue would be gone!


There is a little problem though. To get an islander, you have to scan an e-card.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 9, 2011)

Envy said:


> Back in 2003 when I was still obsessed with Animal Crossing, I wanted to import this game so bad. But I was 14 and my parents weren't happy with the idea of importing.
> 
> Now, I don't know exactly what I would have done with it being in Japanese and everything. However, it certainly looks to be the best Animal Crossing game ever made. I have a wish (that is a real pipe dream, you don't have to tell me) that when we get GCN games on the Wii U VC that instead of adding AC:GCN (which would have to be altered in a few areas to begin with) they would translate this game and bring it over for the VC. They wouldn't have to alter it as much, seeing as instead of the island being available by GBA linking, you get it from Tom Nook like the house payments. There'd still be issues, like the e-cards and the NES games, but at least one issue would be gone!


I doubt we'll ever get any of the GameCube Animal Crossing games on Virtual Console. Aside from the e-Reader problem, there's also the whole NES game problem. They'd have to change and/or remove too many things for a Virtual Console release.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't think that they'll re-release any Animal Crossing games. They've done that three times in Japan, and I would be upset if they announced another Animal Crossing game only to find out that it's just a re-released version.


----------



## Envy (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I doubt we'll ever get any of the GameCube  Animal Crossing games on Virtual Console. Aside from the e-Reader  problem, there's also the whole NES game problem. They'd have to change  and/or remove too many things for a Virtual Console release.



Did you even read my post?



Lazyrs9090 said:


> I don't think that they'll re-release any Animal Crossing games. They've done that three times in Japan, and I would be upset if they announced another Animal Crossing game only to find out that it's just a re-released version.



Releasing on the Virtual Console is a completely different thing from re-releasing in general.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 9, 2011)

Envy said:


> Did you even read my post?


I thought I did. I just reread it and realized that you already said pretty much what I said. XD Sorry, I must've just skimmed it the first time and missed stuff.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

you can get this game on an emulator, if it helps.


----------



## Envy (Aug 9, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> you can get this game on an emulator, if it helps.



I'd much rather have it legally.


----------



## Niya (Aug 9, 2011)

I haven't, but I REALLY want to.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 9, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> you can get this game on an emulator, if it helps.


Playing 3D games on an emulator have terrible quality. It wouldn't work out very much :\


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

you could also try to get a region free version, but that would probably be hard to get


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 11, 2011)

toshiwoshi said:


> you could also try to get a region free version, but that would probably be hard to get


There's no region free version of the game. And if there was, it would probably be more expensive than the real version.

You just have to region unlock your GameCube or Wii to play it, unfortunately. :\


----------



## SodaDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Someday, my dream is to translate this game!

If i get a degree in Japanese.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 17, 2011)

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Playing 3D games on an emulator have terrible quality. It wouldn't work out very much :\


you either have a bad computer, are misinformed, or are lying.

an n64 game should be easy peasy.  try star fox 64 using project 64.

ps2 games need a good computer and good configurations for the graphics, but i have no doubt they could be better than on the ps2 hardware.

the same will happen to current and next-gen consoles, as long as technology advances.

all you need to have is a controller to make it great.  try a 360 controller, or emulating one using a ps3 controller.  joysticks are amazing.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 18, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> you either have a bad computer, are misinformed, or are lying.
> 
> an n64 game should be easy peasy.  try star fox 64 using project 64.
> 
> ...


Nintendo 64 emulators work pretty well for me, just with slight bugs (I'm assuming this is a problem for everyone). I was talking more about GameCube games. I can't get the settings correct to get it to stop being laggy.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 19, 2011)

You could use the translation hack, if your into hacking.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 19, 2011)

It doesn't really matter, since I already understand some of it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 25, 2011)

Regardless, we shouldn't be talking about hacking. 
I still don't know the differences between the Japanese and the American version.


----------



## Lazyrs9090 (Aug 25, 2011)

The Japanese version is just an updated version of the American one. It's the first game where medicine appears. It is also the game which all of the K.K. Slider songs appear (not K.K. House or K.K. Sonata). Nice town decorations appear in this game, such as a super huge Yoshi egg, a large mushroom, a well, and much more stuff. This is also the first game where you are able to take pictures in-game.

There's more added stuff, but I can't name them right now.


----------

